# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Tutoriel UISlider - Comment implmenter un curseur iOS [Tutoriel]

## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel intitul : 


*Tutoriel UISlider - Comment implmenter un curseur iOS*







> Dans ce tutoriel, je vais vous montrer comment ajouter un curseur  votre application et capturer sa valeur.La classe que nous allons utiliser est UISlider et fait partie d'UIKit, le framework dont vous vous servez pour construire vos applications.Si vous tes dbutant dans le dveloppement iOS, vous pouvez ne pas savoir que vous utilisiez UIKit tout le temps, car il est inclus par dfaut lorsque vous crez un nouveau projet Xcode !Cette implmentation sera trs simple, mais elle vous aidera  dmarrer dans la bonne direction.


Je vous souhaite une bonne lecture.

Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas  commenter !




* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------

